# Coyotes...



## tjmomof4 (Mar 31, 2007)

For the last 2 weeks, we've had a small pack of coyotes on our property almost every night. They carried off one of our kittens, but our trusty Aussie chased them down and they dropped the kitty at the back of our pasture. He was fine, though absolutely terrified. Good dog!!!

Anyway, I know they're here because of the kittens, goats, and ducks, but we're not getting rid of the animals. I just want to get rid of the NOISE so I can sleep! It's driving me crazy, and we're afraid that our Aussie might tangle with more than he bargained for in a bigger pack of coyotes some night. I don't want him to get hurt. 

What can we do to make our place less interesting for them? Here's what we've got - the ducks and goats share a mini-condo-thing my hubby and son built for them, all surrounded by a 6-foot dog run. The kittens sleep in the shed, with a kitty door on the back, but I doubt they'll ever come out to see the coyotes again! The dog just sleeps out in the field (although I doubt he sleeps much at night - there's a lot to keep an eye on while we're sleeping!), even though he has *2* dog houses. 

Will building a barn and putting everyone away in the building every night fix this problem? Are we allowed to trap these stupid things? If I shoot one or two, will the rest leave us alone?


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

you need to eliminate them. they WILL gang up on the aussie & kill it eventually.
IF IT WERE LEGAL where i lived i would take a feral cat & tie it down in the middle of a large open area then unload on them when they come out after the free meal preferrably w/ a semi automatic rifle or shotgun. 22s & #4 buck


----------



## Trapper (Jun 2, 2006)

I agree with pops, you have to get rid of them. Chances are, what you have there is a family unit of song dogs. Dispersal does not take until the fall so the family is now learning to hunt togeither which is a real threat to your dog. Here in Wisconsin they are not protected and can be shot year round, trapping is only allowed by the landowner or agent with dnr notification out of season on his own property. I do believe it is that way for you also but you should check this out for sure. I have had great success calling young dogs with mouth calls or tapes on calling machines when removing animals on nuisance calls. Hope this helps you with your problem. :hobbyhors Trapper


----------



## tjmomof4 (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks, guys. Headed to town tomorrow. I'll have to buy a rifle! I've never bought one before, but I was a pretty good shot once. This seems like a great time to start again!


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

go w/a good 22 (magnum if you don't mind the extra cost of ammo). if you can't do the cat thing see if anyone you know has a spoiled guinea pig that squeals for treats. put it in a STRONG cage and set it out. it'll have the same effect as the cat fighting the tie down. the pups will probably barrel in. the adults will hang back, shoot them first. the pups can be baited in later w/ a roadkill deer & shot over a spotlite then whatever smart ones are left can be taken by a fur trapper in the fall.


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

My problem with coyotes was during the daytime when my birds were loose in my yard. They got 3 ducks the first day I noticed their presence. They were not afraid of me or my (fenced) GSD's, and came right into my back yard.

A newly erected 5' high welded wire fence has kept my birds safe since then. Or they may have moved on...


----------



## Trapper (Jun 2, 2006)

The 22 mag is a great idea but if you want to do other hunting in the future you might look more towards a .243. It is a little overkill for varments but can be used for whitetail. I own both guns but find the 22 mag is my **** calling gun as it sometimes does not stop the song dog. I use the .243 on anything bigger. Just a thought from my experience. Good luck with the project.  Trapper


----------



## Crpdeth (Jul 20, 2007)

TJmom

If nothing else, put word out that you are looking for a couple varmint hunters...Sometimes it's nice just to have a new place to get out and hunt the things...Coyotes can be crafty, so if you haven't hunted them before, this may be your best bet.

Crpdeth


----------



## Toads tool (Jun 7, 2007)

They make a tape of a rabbit distress call that works rather well, at least once. Coyotes aren't stupid and will rarely fall for the same ruse more than once.

If they come in the day then you are going to have to set out with some lemonade and rifle and wait them out.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

on the subject of calls you can find tapes, CDs, & digital recordings of several good sounds besides the rabbit. you should definetly try the kitten in distress, red & gray fox in distress, fox pups in distress and many others that might be appropriate to your area. look up johnny stewart. a good place to get info is here http://nitro.20m.com/


----------



## Maine Land man (Aug 12, 2007)

If you are in a cold climate take a piece of one inch PVC pipe about 4 feet long and drill a hole an inch from either end. put a large nail in one end. Buy an economy bag of sponges in a discount store. Heat up some venison tallow so it's very soft, but not sizzling. Swab the sponges through the soft tallow. Wear some old gloves and twist the sponges into cylindrical shapes. force the sponges into the plastic pipe. Use an old broom handle to force the sponges down the pipe. Keep this up until the pipe is full. Put a nail in the other end to keep the sponges in. (Color of sponge makes no difference.)

Put the pipe ouside to freeze. Slide the nails out of each end. Use the broom handle to force the sponges out of the pipe. If they are stuck too solidly in the pipe pour some hot water on the outside, but just enough to get the sponges out. You will have cylinders about 3/4 inch long which you can drop along snowmobile trails in your area. Drop them where there are frequent coyote tracks. Coyotes will swallow the venison saturated sponges whole. Soon you will have no coyotes. This works.


----------



## tryinhard (Jul 19, 2007)

Buy a protection dog. I can't remember the name of them but a friend of mine had 3 BIG white dogs that he left out with his goats. He even had to tie them up to gather his goats with his border collies because they would kil them as well. They will work for you 24/7.


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

tjmomof4 said:


> Thanks, guys. Headed to town tomorrow. I'll have to buy a rifle! I've never bought one before, but I was a pretty good shot once. This seems like a great time to start again!


I have a better idea. Why don't you go to the local dinner or other eat/coffee joints and see if you might be able to locate someone who not only can take care of the problem for you but will have all the equipment and knowledge to do so with.
I have done lots of that work around here in my younger days. Some charge by the animal. I don't know how things work where you are at. Also call the local game warden as he will know who does that around where you live.
Here in this state we have 3 professional trappers who help out land owners state wide. They work for our conservation department.
Hillbillybob


----------



## Trapper (Jun 2, 2006)

Maine Land man said:


> If you are in a cold climate take a piece of one inch PVC pipe about 4 feet long and drill a hole an inch from either end. put a large nail in one end. Buy an economy bag of sponges in a discount store. Heat up some venison tallow so it's very soft, but not sizzling. Swab the sponges through the soft tallow. Wear some old gloves and twist the sponges into cylindrical shapes. force the sponges into the plastic pipe. Use an old broom handle to force the sponges down the pipe. Keep this up until the pipe is full. Put a nail in the other end to keep the sponges in. (Color of sponge makes no difference.)
> 
> Put the pipe ouside to freeze. Slide the nails out of each end. Use the broom handle to force the sponges out of the pipe. If they are stuck too solidly in the pipe pour some hot water on the outside, but just enough to get the sponges out. You will have cylinders about 3/4 inch long which you can drop along snowmobile trails in your area. Drop them where there are frequent coyote tracks. Coyotes will swallow the venison saturated sponges whole.
> Soon you will have no coyotes. This works.


While this may work it is not legal or morally right in my opinion. Waste of any resouce when alternitives are availible I feel is wrong. Further this would not be limited to coyotes as any preditor including domestic dogs and even cats or birds of prey will take this bait. You may be opening up a whole new pandoras box with you game commission. Part of our jobs as the lords wards over wildlife is taking responsibility in our decisions. Trapper


----------



## bob clark (Nov 3, 2005)

meat loaded with poisin will take care of the problem in short order


----------



## bob clark (Nov 3, 2005)

Maine Land man said:


> If you are in a cold climate take a piece of one inch PVC pipe about 4 feet long and drill a hole an inch from either end. put a large nail in one end. Buy an economy bag of sponges in a discount store. Heat up some venison tallow so it's very soft, but not sizzling. Swab the sponges through the soft tallow. Wear some old gloves and twist the sponges into cylindrical shapes. force the sponges into the plastic pipe. Use an old broom handle to force the sponges down the pipe. Keep this up until the pipe is full. Put a nail in the other end to keep the sponges in. (Color of sponge makes no difference.)
> 
> Put the pipe ouside to freeze. Slide the nails out of each end. Use the broom handle to force the sponges out of the pipe. If they are stuck too solidly in the pipe pour some hot water on the outside, but just enough to get the sponges out. You will have cylinders about 3/4 inch long which you can drop along snowmobile trails in your area. Drop them where there are frequent coyote tracks. Coyotes will swallow the venison saturated sponges whole. Soon you will have no coyotes. This works.


great idea, thanks

I think i would add keeping good track of them so as your dog dont find the ones that was not eaten


----------



## bob clark (Nov 3, 2005)

bottom line for me is, if you are going to have livestock you must protect them at any cost to the "wild life'

I live on a farm, i have livestock. the DNR hasnt ever kicked in to help pay my property taxes


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

tjmomof4 said:


> What can we do to make our place less interesting for them?


You need a good pair(or maybe two pairs if the problem is *really* bad) of Great Pyrenees livestock guardian dogs. They will keep the coyotes away from your property and they will keep your livestock safe. There is nothing quite like a good pair of LGDs. I will never be without them.


----------



## Outlaw9 (Jan 9, 2006)

You can also take a chicken feather or a turkey feath. Put about a foot long stake in the ground and tie the feather to it. The wind will make it wave and flop around. It will look like a wounded bird to the coyotes. You just sit back and shoot the ones coming to it.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

I got one today in the act of taking a hen 
this little female will never take another chicken .
I opt for overkill as far a caliber goes but I hate the thought of an animal dying slow or suffering . I have yet to see an animal take a step after my little 44 saddle rifle barks. Though this coyote did roll from the impact


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I also second the 243. I like 85gr. hollow points for song dogs.
The 243 is good out to 300+ yards with pratiac.









This one was 87 yards out. Shot entered just behind the left ear quartering away.
Only closed season here in Michigan is Mid Nov. to Jan. in the UP. Reason is city people up there for deer season don't kill wolves by mistake.
Lots of varmint hunters look for places to hunt. Ask around, post on some of the hunting/shooting forums.
 Al


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> I also second the 243. I like 85gr. hollow points for song dogs.
> The 243 is good out to 300+ yards with pratiac.
> 
> 
> ...


a 243 or 270 is a good gun but Im surrounded by other houses within 500 yards so use a bullet thats in the dirt well before that . Theres seldom any need here to shoot much over 150 yards an I can manage that with factory pistol ammo from my little rifle . Most shots are well under 100 yards


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I was really recommending to the person with the youte problem under Pikes Peak.

 Al


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Not changing thread, Just asking about a way to getum. I remember a few years back i saw a hunting show about coyotes. In this show they used a dog but not running the coyotes, but using the dog for bait. They would send the dog in the direction they think a coyote would be and if the coyote spyed the dog he would chase the dog back into shooting range. Any of you folks know anything about that kind of hunting? I think that would be a very exciting way to huntum. If they keep populating around here I would like to try hunting them.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

EDDIE BUCK said:


> Not changing thread, Just asking about a way to getum. I remember a few years back i saw a hunting show about coyotes. In this show they used a dog but not running the coyotes, but using the dog for bait. They would send the dog in the direction they think a coyote would be and if the coyote spyed the dog he would chase the dog back into shooting range. Any of you folks know anything about that kind of hunting? I think that would be a very exciting way to huntum. If they keep populating around here I would like to try hunting them.


Before trying this type of hunting it might be a very good idea to give some training to your dog, or borrow the neighbors dog.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I've read that some people use greyhounds or some other kind of running dog to run the coyotes down and kill them.


----------



## harplade (Jul 14, 2005)

I agree-Livestock guardian dogs work. We had a dnr trapper come and trap them for us. They were within 30 feet of our barn but had not come into the yard-I believe in large part to the barking of the GP. But beware, if you can't stand the noise of coyotes, I'm not sure you'd be able to live with a GP.

Harplade


----------

